# SR20 swap into B11 1985 Sentra



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a B11 1985 Nissan Sentra that's been sitting for a few years. It runs but smokes very bad due to wornout piston rings. I dont want to waste time rebuilding the E16 engine in it because those engines have absolutely no HP or performance upgrades.It's also an automatic, and I want to change it over to a 5 speed when I do the SR20 swap.The junkyard was on the way to pick it up and take it away but I changed my mind at the last minute when I found out that an SR20 swap into a B11 sentra is possible and has been done. I've seen videos on you tube as well. The questions I have are

1. How will the fuel pump work? The fuel pump on the B11 sentras are mounted on the engine, and cars with the SR20 have the fuel pump inside the gas tank.
2.What engine mounts will I have to use? Stock SR20 mounts, B11 sentra mounts, or some kind of custom made mounts?
3.What kind of axels do I need? Stock B13 SR20 axels, or will B11 axels work?
4.Will B11 hubs work or will I need to use B13 sentra hubs? What other suspension changes will need to be made?
5. Will the B11 shift linkage work or do I need to use a B13 SR20 shift linkage?


----------



## wilderave (Dec 20, 2013)

damn, I was hoping this thread would reveal the answer to those questions. I have a 1984 B11 ans want to do the same thing.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

One would need the fuel tank and pump from a later Sentra with fuel injection, the SR20 trans/axles/hubs, the SR20 mounts with some fabrication work and the SR20 shift linkage...among other things.


----------



## Vittor Monti (Jan 21, 2014)

They are not rare. They came in the 1983 Pulsar (Canadian edition I believe)I see them a lot here in Puerto Rico (the engines) and i have bought used parts of them from the states.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

No B11-chassis EVER came with an SR20DE. The engine itself wasn't even in production until 1991! Any SR20 that is in a B11 was swapped by someone else, not Nissan.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

Use SR20 mounts, but you'd have to do some body welding/bolting work to properly place the supports onto the chassis (not an easy swap, does not bolt directly into chassis)

smj999smj is pretty spot on with that info. Looked into this a long time ago stuffing a SR20 into my B12.


----------

